# Bank Account suggestion



## fplan (Feb 20, 2014)

Hi,

I am currently banking with RBC. I opened all my accounts( checking , TFSA DI , RRSP DI, RESP DI, Credit card) in an RBC branch @Calgary . I moved to Ontario 2 years back. Now I applied for a LOC in RBC @ Waterloo. The main problem is I am not seeing LOC in my online banking. I was told that west coast data center is separate from central data center. I have two options.
1. close all exiting accounts and open similar accounts in Ontario
2. use two separate online banking logins to access the accounts. 

I used to think RBC a real national bank but its just a bigger credit union. I want to know , is there any bank that doesn't have these kind of issues. I will switch everything into the bank.

any suggestions?

Thanks,
fplan


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ I think you should go back to the person (RBC rep, presumably) who gave you those 2 "options" for the reason "the west coast data center is seperate from the central data center" and tell him/her those makes no sense. And that he/she can simply give you the option of what're looking for which is just to add the LOC account to your online banking o/w you place a complaint to RBC ombudsman.


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

^^Ditto what Beav said. I would even escalate to the Branch Manager or above as suggested. Utter nonsense IMHO.


----------



## fplan (Feb 20, 2014)

Dilbert said:


> ^^Ditto what Beav said. I would even escalate to the Branch Manager or above as suggested. Utter nonsense IMHO.


When I talked to rep , she chatted with senior account manager , then she gave me those two options. I want know what other people did to resolve this type of issue.


----------



## Flugzeug (Aug 15, 2018)

I had the same issue when I moved from Calgary to Ontario 7 years ago. I was told the same thing they have told you. 

I remember saying to them, if I have to open new accounts why don’t I go to a different bank so if I move again I don’t have to go through this headache. 

I got everything moved from the Western region by opening an account here. I wouldn’t have stayed with RBC but I had a mortgage with them so I felt it was easier at the time. They also made multiple mistakes with the paperwork so I had to go in 3 or 4 times to get it done. I’ve had nothing but issues with RBC since, no matter which branch I go to. 

RBC DI has be pretty amazing to deal with though.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Based on your post #4 and Flugzeug's experience, sounds like RBC the bank really wants you to take all your business elsewhere, including those in the DI division. If so, it's too bad that they can't accommodate such the simple request. 

And it's a first I have heard that they can't add a LOC account to your online banking and that the "west of Canada has a different data set from the central part of Canada" as if RBC the Biggest Canadian Bank has different banking systems internally ... seems pretty backward innovation. Wow.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

It is bizarre. When I moved provinces with Scotia, nothing changed. My transit numbers and account numbers stayed the same and I just use the local branch to conduct business I cannot do online. AFAIAC, it should make no difference as to where a person is in the country with any national bank.


----------



## fplan (Feb 20, 2014)

AltaRed said:


> It is bizarre. When I moved provinces with Scotia, nothing changed. My transit numbers and account numbers stayed the same and I just use the local branch to conduct business I cannot do online. AFAIAC, it should make no difference as to where a person is in the country with any national bank.


With RBC also you can use the existing accounts without any problems.. the problem arose when a new account(LOC) was opened and wanted to add it to my existing online profile.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

fplan said:


> I want to know , is there any bank that doesn't have these kind of issues. I will switch everything into the bank.
> 
> any suggestions?


I have opened accounts across Canada and lived in many provinces without this issue. The branch numbers on all my accounts are different

The branch of my original account has even closed, which flags/confuses payroll whenever I move but still works fine..


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

fplan said:


> With RBC also you can use the existing accounts without any problems ...


... I would hope so. I can't imagine if I moved from Ontario, retiring in BC, I can't do my online banking ... with RBC?!



> the problem arose when a new account(LOC) was opened and wanted to add it to my existing online profile.


... I don't suppose everyone gets an LOC the minute they open an online banking access as with any other subsequent accounts to be added...eg. mortgage, credit card, etc. And to add the LOC, that's what the bank's "help" (or in this case, no help) is there for as you don't add it yourself. 

Actually, I think you can add new (via online applications submission) banking accounts "yourself" at RBC now if IIRC, and not the LOC so it's still the duty of RBC to add the LOC for its clients which it says it can't?!!! Duh.


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

fplan said:


> With RBC also you can use the existing accounts without any problems.. the problem arose when a new account(LOC) was opened and wanted to add it to my existing online profile.


Incredibly dumb. It shouldn't matter one iota what you have with RBC at any location. All should be in your online profile.


----------



## fplan (Feb 20, 2014)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I would hope so. I can't imagine if I moved from Ontario, retiring in BC, I can't do my online banking ... with RBC?!


you can do online banking. but if you open any new account in BC , you can not see that account ( opened in BC) with your existing online credentials .. you will need new login details for the account opened in BC


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I haven't had this problem at other banks, but I also had an issue similar to this with RBC. They really do seem to separate accounts based on region and I remember this was an issue I ran into a few years ago.

Perhaps if you ask them to transfer the accounts (ownership) to your new home branch, that might do the trick? I don't recall how I resolved it myself, or maybe I never did, because I don't bank with them any more. Instead, I use Scotia & TD for full service and Simplii for everything else.


----------



## fplan (Feb 20, 2014)

james4beach said:


> I haven't had this problem at other banks, but I also had an issue similar to this with RBC. They really do seem to separate accounts based on region and I remember this was an issue I ran into a few years ago.
> 
> Perhaps if you ask them to transfer the accounts (ownership) to your new home branch, that might do the trick? I don't recall how I resolved it myself, or maybe I never did, because I don't bank with them any more. Instead, I use Scotia & TD for full service and Simplii for everything else.


with TD &Scotia , dont you face this type of issues?. If I need to open new accounts , i would rather go with other bank than RBC.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

fplan said:


> you can do online banking. but if you open any new account in BC , you can not see that account ( opened in BC) with your existing online credentials .. you will need new login details for the account opened in BC


 ... I'm assuming you're serious and I'm dazzled by RBC's national capabilities ... never mind globally.


----------



## fplan (Feb 20, 2014)

Beaver101 said:


> ... I'm assuming you're serious and I'm dazzled by RBC's national capabilities ... never mind globally.


yesterday I had to create a new online banking password @ branch to access the LOC opened in Ontario..


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

This is insane, I'd call in and get it escalated, or write the presidents office.

If you email, CC: TD or BNS and ask them if they would be able to assist in transferring the accounts if RBC can't it figure out.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

fplan said:


> with TD &Scotia , dont you face this type of issues?. If I need to open new accounts , i would rather go with other bank than RBC.


I haven't had any problem with TD, where I did actually have an account opened out west, and another one out east when I moved. Both were visible within the same TD login. With Scotiabank, I can't really comment because I only opened accounts in the same region.

The only one of the big banks where I remember some difficulty with regions was RBC


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Your accounts with any bank are tied to the branch. This is a 'holdover' from the old days when you did all your banking with your branch, went to the branch to ask for a mortgage or loan and a branch manager approved it or not, etc. Now a computer decides who gets approved and who doesn't. A branch was evaluated on how well the branch did in terms of profit and loss which made absolute sense. It also shows the bank if a branch can't justify being there because they do not have enough accounts, etc.

This tied to the branch still exists and still has some justification from the bank's point of view. One bank may have a way of allowing you access to all your accounts regardless of where each accounts is 'located' but some will not. I know CIBC does for example. 

But to make comments denoting some kind of outrage or 'this is ridiculous', simply shows a lack of understanding of why it is the way it is from the bank's point of view.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

a number of years ago - possibly sometime after new privacy legislation was introduced - TD broker offered clients the option of "sharing" or "not sharing" their broker accounts with the entire rest of the TD bank group.

not sharing meant some slowness in operations. Generally speaking a client cannot transfer funds or securities into or out of an unshared account online. One has to phone a representative. One cannot even contribute cash from non-registered account into RRSP or TFSA account online, not even when all sub-accounts have the same root number.

not sharing had & still has some configurations. One can choose to share with one's branch bank but with no other TD bank, for example.

nowadays the big green requires that all new accounts be shared; however all the older unshared accounts are grandfathered & there are millions of them.

what i am thinking is that all the other canadian chartered banks went through similar processes re sharing of information when the privacy legislation was introduced. Today, these sharing/non-sharing practices could be what are preventing some canadian bank accounts from being fully functional from out-of-province base locations.

in other words you can't take your restricted-sharing account with you when you move across the country unless you change your sharing profile.

anyone who has account sharing issues should ask - at their home branch or at their broker or at both - whether the above-mentioned legacy sharing plans are causing the interference. If so, they are extremely easy to correct.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^


> a number of years ago - possibly sometime after new privacy legislation was introduced - TD broker offered clients the option of "sharing" or "not sharing" their broker accounts with the entire rest of the TD bank group.


 ... I thought it was automatic that the (any) bank reserves the right to share your information amongst their subsidiaries, even you don't consent otherwise you can't open the account ....as written somewhere in the pages and pages of fine print (legalese).


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... I thought it was automatic that the (any) bank reserves the right to share your information amongst their subsidiaries, even you don't consent otherwise you can't open the account ....as written somewhere in the pages and pages of fine print (legalese).



as mentioned the big green has millions of grandfathered unshared accounts today & i presume that all the other canadian chartered banks have these as well.

parties who did not pay attention when the privacy legislation was first enacted & all the chartered banks offered unshared account options, may have lost forever their right to retroactively claim non-sharing

to refer back to the OP's issue, sharing/non-sharing restrictions may be what are causing trouble when account holders move to other provinces. But these are extremely easy to fix.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ ... I thought it was automatic that the (any) bank reserves the right to share your information amongst their subsidiaries, even you don't consent otherwise you can't open the account ....as written somewhere in the pages and pages of fine print (legalese).


They can't share your information without your permission.
However they get your consent when you give it. That's why TD had a big thing about this a few years ago, they didn't have permission in all of their account agreements.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Huh?


----------

